# Should one use Tresiba on its own or with Novorapid ?



## pearlzo436 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey there,

 Is it okay to use Tresiba (long term) insulin on its own or should you use it alongside Novorapid ( short term) does ?


----------



## Pattidevans (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi there

 What have your diabetes team told you?  Tresiba is meant to be a long-term basal insulin i.e. it addresses your basal needs only.  Novorapid is a bolus insulin used to cover food you eat.  Tresiba was never ever meant to cover food intake.  Does this help? The only reason basal insulin is sometimes used alone is usually for T2 diabetics.


----------



## Martin62 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi there
Have you been prescribed both ? If so you would use the Tresiba for your basal dose, and the novarapid for your bolus doses.


----------



## helli (Dec 6, 2021)

When first diagnosed with Type 1 (or LADA), some people are only prescribed a long acting insulin such as Tresiba as their insulin doses may be very low and the impact of food on their levels is not significant.
However, it is usual to have both a fast acting insulin (like Novorapid) for food (and corrections) which is sometimes called bolus and a slow acting insulin like Tresiba which is called a basal insulin.

@pearlzo436 I am intrigued what the background is to your question.


----------



## pearlzo436 (Dec 6, 2021)

Right I understand that Tresiba is Long term and Novorapid is short term ( I have been Type 1 for ages, earlier on with Apidra and Lantus). 

 The question being is it wise to take Tresiba on its own or should you take it in a COMBO with Novorapid ? (say after a particular meal you give yourself 5 units of Novorapid and WITHIT take your nightly longterm insulin !!! That IS the query.)

Many Thanks


----------



## Amity Island (Dec 6, 2021)

pearlzo436 said:


> Right I understand that Tresiba is Long term and Novorapid is short term ( I have been Type 1 for ages, earlier on with Apidra and Lantus).
> 
> The question being is it wise to take Tresiba on its own or should you take it in a COMBO with Novorapid ? (say after a particular meal you give yourself 5 units of Novorapid and WITHIT take your nightly longterm insulin !!! That IS the query.)
> 
> Many Thanks


I tend to take my Tresiba each morning, around the same time (upon waking). For my boluses (humalog) I take them independently of when I take the tresiba. The bolus (humalog) is taken only at meal times, but this usually coincides with the tresiba in the morning. The rest of the day the humalog is taken on it's own at meals. If I skip breakfast, then the tresiba would of course be taken on it's own.


----------



## pearlzo436 (Dec 6, 2021)

Okay many thanks. So basically IT IS  okay and safe to take Tresiba on its own ...whenever one takes it ...RIGHT ?


----------



## Amity Island (Dec 6, 2021)

pearlzo436 said:


> Okay many thanks. So basically IT IS  okay and safe to take Tresiba on its own ...whenever one takes it ...RIGHT ?


Yes, provided this is what has been advised by your diabetes team/nurse/doctor. I've got to add that Tresiba is very flexible with the time you take it each day.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2021)

pearlzo436 said:


> Okay many thanks. So basically IT IS  okay and safe to take Tresiba on its own ...whenever one takes it ...RIGHT ?


You can take your Tresiba whatever time of day you usually take it, irrespective of whether or not you are doing a Novorapid injection for food.


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes you take your Novorapid with meals and your Tresiba at about the same time every day, whether they happen to fall at the same time or not doesn’t matter at all.


----------



## pearlzo436 (Dec 6, 2021)

okay Thankyou


----------



## pearlzo436 (Dec 6, 2021)

Robin said:


> You can take your Tresiba whatever time of day you usually take it, irrespective of whether or not you are doing a Novorapid injection for food.


cool thanks then


----------

